# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Rice & Peas-your recipe, please!

## kmon

Who has a good, reliable, recipe for awesome rice & peas?  My hubby and I will be hosting a reggae party in mi yard, and we want to make this dish ourselves.  We are growing some fresh thyme, so we can  use the best, freshest, ingredients.

----------


## ackee



----------

